# Ford 3000 hydraulic lift works intermittently



## Fordtruckguy5 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi everyone I'm new to this forum. I just bought a 69 Ford 3000 gas engine tractor.

While I was looking at the tractor before buying the 3 point would lower but not come back up steady. The unit has a single spool rear remote control valve. The owner played with this valve for a bit and the 3 point started working as it should.

Now that I have purchased it, and have it home I can not get it to work. I have checked that the fluid is at a proper level but that is as far as I got so far.

Any ideas and help appreciated!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Fordtruckguy5, welcome to the forum.

First thing to check is the fluid level in the rear differential section. This is a separate reservoir from the transmission. The hydraulic system shares fluid with the rear differential. Most new owners are not aware of this situation and check the transmission fluid level, thinking they have a common reservoir.

Both the transmission and rear differential section have a fluid level check plug. The transmission also has a dipstick as well, up by the shift levers. When sitting on the tractor seat, the hydraulic fluid level check plug is just behind your right heel. The transmission fluid level check plug is up by your right toe. Look for a SQUARE HEADED pipe plug in both cases. Do not remove anything else from the housing (do not remove any bolts or screws...just the pipe plug..). If you can't find it, post back. 

The rear differential filler plug is on top of the differential center housing. Below/behind your right hand butt cheek as you are seated on the tractor. 

You probably already know all of this. 

If the hydraulic reservoir is full, let's go to the hydraulic selector valve, which directs fluid to either the remotes (full forward) or to the 3-point lift (full rearward). The selector valve is right between your legs as you are seated on the tractor. 

Post back to see if we are on the same page at this point.


----------



## Fordtruckguy5 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I did know about the separate reservoirs. The person I purchased it from took very good care of the tractor and showed me all lubrication points. 

Oil pours out when the plug in the differential is removed. So if anything it might be slightly over filled. I believe I read ro check the level with the 3 point arms all the way up. I will do that today to see how overfull it is.

My tractor has a single spool remote control valve with detents. See picture. So I don't know if it works the same as the control valve explained in the book. The silver knob toward the front of the tractor does not pull out, push in, or turn either way.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Firstly, I would contact the previous owner to learn what he would do to get it going.

Since you have observed that there is something not right with the remote control, I would consider putting a rebuild kit in it, or have a hydraulics shop do it. I can see a Ford part number in the picture. Can you post that number? 

It might be that your hydraulic pump has lost prime. Is your hydraulic pump a piston type pump, or a gear type pump? It should be mounted on the left rear of the engine. Ford switched from piston pumps to gear pumps about October 1969.


----------



## Fordtruckguy5 (Mar 5, 2017)

It is a piston type pump. I would like to rebuild the remote control valve but can not find a kit for it yet. The number on the control valve is c5nnb929k.


I will try bleeding the pump. It worked a week ago, so I'm not sure how it would loose prime. But worth a shot.


----------



## Fordtruckguy5 (Mar 5, 2017)

UPDATE:

The original seller got back to me. There is a "sweet spot" position in the remote control lever that ever so slightly locks into place and allows the 3 point to work as normal.

Eventually I think I will have the valve rebuilt professionally. The manual describes special tools needed to rebuild this, so I'll just let someone with the tools and knowledge do it right the first time 

I do want to replace the return and suction line filters though. If anyone has the part numbers for those handy.

Thanks for all the replies!


----------

